# Whats up with the Burton Channel Boards?



## jmengel5 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am looking to get the Burton Custom X and i am not quite sure the details on the channel boards so i am hesitant to get it. Can you all give me some insight on then and how they ride?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

I ride a Custom X Wide...the longest one they make. It is a stiff hard charging board. If you like to ride fast and get up on your edges then this is the board for you. I am a big guy...285 lbs and the bindings have never once come loose. A lot of the people on here will tell you stories and opinions about how they can't see how the channel's can hold. I am telling you they work just fine. The great thing about the system is that there is only like a thin rubber pad between your boots and the board. You can feel more I think. I would not get this board if you ride mostly park. I would also not buy this board if you are not at least an intermediate rider. Go demo one if you can before you buy if possible.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Good thing this convo came up b/c I had the same questions.

any users: Is it that much different regarding response and feeling? 

I must say I am a little bit of a sceptic on reliability maybe b/c we've been using the old tech for so long and I have never had problems with my bindings lol....

b/c my sense, if my screws get loose on my binding I will know before they pop off (as is w/ the channel obviously) and can stop and retighten and/or replace. but with the channel if it loosens it will slide so you don't have time to stop....just my thoughts


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Although I am not personally ready to take the channel dive yet, I really can't say anything bad about the system. That is so long as you can stomach the EST line of bindings. Otherwise, you can use conversion plates for regular bindings (more companies will have conversion plates available next season such as Flow), but in my opinion, that completely defeats the purpose. Well, Burton's pro riders mostly use conversion plates on channel boards lol.

My sister in-law owns a channel board with EST bindings. She didn't have a single problem this past season. The screws didn't even loosen. For 2011, the channel system has been improved so it should technically perform better.

As for the feel of the EST and Channel system... I admit that I like the feel. EST bindings don't have plastic on the base so it is all dampening cushion. This is mainly for comfort. I can't quite explain it, but the EST and channel system does provide added response in the board's flex. For example, doing ollies/nollies and presses felt a bit smoother on this system. However, the difference is highly negligible. It's no where near game changing.

Basically, if there is a Burton board that you really like, go for it. If there is another board that you prefer over the Burton, don't let the channel system be the reason why you choose the Burton. Think of the channel system as adding minor improvements to a board that you already like.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I have 2 ICS boards, I like the system a lot. It's more secure than people give it credit for and it does provide a very direct connection between rider and board.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

The X is a pretty stiff board meant for freeriding/hard charging. With regards to the channel system, I'm not a fan. If you can OP, try to find a Burton demo day and test ride the board.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Didn't see this at first but since my main stick is a channel board I figured I'd throw in my 2 cents. I was a bit skeptical about it at first, I was worried about it getting loose, or breaking, but if anything it holds up just as well if not better than my other bindings on boards with a 4x4. I feel like I can crank down the screws way harder than I can with inserts, and I didn't really worry about it since your in-channel inserts are removable even if you do strip it out. (You pop-out a little plug and you can slide the T shaped inserts out.) Been riding it 2 seasons without any trouble at all, I check it all the time still but I haven't tightened it more than twice. I'm not so sure how much more you'd feel under your feet on a stiffer board, mine is park-oriented, so don't buy it based on it having the channel, it's not any kind of "revolutionary" feel, but there is a difference in the way the board flexes and feels, and is very comfortable under your feet with the pad being there.


----------

